# '02 Grand Marquis - Steering alternates from extremely firm to normal when turning.



## tireshark (Aug 17, 2014)

Mom thought it was power steering going out on her car, but when i drove it i had never felt anything like this. It's like if the steering wheel is a clock face, every 15 minute chunk alternates between feeling like the power steering is out, to normal and smooth. So if i make a sharp turn, it goes 'hard, smooth, hard' and back, depending on how much i turn it.


Ideas?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Has the fluid level been checked? 

After that, sounds the steering joints seem like they can be the issue.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Check fluid. If it is low, you have a leak. Check to see if your belt is loose, bad tensioner, or a bad gear box. A bad ball joint or tie rod end would make it hard to steer all the way through cept straight ahead.:vs_cool:


----------



## tireshark (Aug 17, 2014)

Windows on Wash said:


> Has the fluid level been checked?
> 
> After that, sounds the steering joints seem like they can be the issue.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8kY4sH8Bfs


Wow, he described the exact problem im having... gonna check that stuff out today, thanks!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

thats what it is, the steering shaft.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

I forget the rusty stuff in the northern area. I'm from Illinois but left after the thaw of the blizzard of '79-'80. Don't have that down here. That steering coupler is about to snap. That would make for a exciting ride.:vs_cool:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

No it's not an exciting ride.

40 years ago I had an upper ball joint snap while I was going 80+ MPH. 

Damned near killed me, I spent 10 weeks in the hospital, before they let me go. 

Now when I buy a used car it stops at a reliable front end shop and any partly worn part is replaced, before I license it and start driving it. 

I am too old for that s#!t anymore.



ED


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

There is a recall for the steering shafts. Call a dealer with your vin number it may be coveted covered.


----------



## tireshark (Aug 17, 2014)

cjm94 said:


> There is a recall for the steering shafts. Call a dealer with your vin number it may be coveted covered.


Thanks cjm. I looked that up, and unfortunately my 2002 was not one of the years covered (it started at 2005). There is another recall for Dorman aftermarket steering shafts that were made to go in my 2002 model, but im pretty sure this is an OEM shaft, so i dont think it would qualify.

I guess i could still call the dealership to make sure, though.


----------



## tireshark (Aug 17, 2014)

Ok, well i went out and could only see 1 u-joint connection visible. I sprayed some PB blaster on it, and also put a bunch of high temp grease on it. Drove it around after, and it immediately fixed the problem. Feels pretty normal now... if it isn't 100%, it has to be very close. 

I can feel just the slightest little bit of drag occasionally when i turn it all the way, but for all i know that is the normal feel for a properly functioning u-joint... it could have been like that all along, and now i just notice it more because i am anticipating the huge drag that was occurring in those same spots.

Here is a pic of the steering shaft... there was a rubber boot enclosing the area where i have the long red line drawn. Dont know what that is, and it enters into an enclosure (steering box? i dont know anything about steering) at that point. The short red line is the u-joint i greased, and just beyond that it enters into the firewall.

http://i.imgur.com/rtZBwDA.jpg?1


Here is a close up of the u-joint i greased:

http://i.imgur.com/MwGM9JL.jpg

So i guess for now i am going to let it roll like this, unless i am in imminent danger of it failing even though it's greased, or something. Thanks for all the feedback, and let me know if you have anything to add!


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Should be ok for awhile then. Just look close while someone moves the wheel back and forth and make sure the u joint isn't loose.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Was there a lot of crud built up around the steering shaft coupler?

Do look closely at it while another turns the wheel back & forth to check for any sloppy movement.

If there is any slop, get it repaired.


ED


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Are you telling me that I actually beat @Brainbucket to fix...? It can't be possible.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

That's cool Windows. That's why I like this site as everyone tries to help.:vs_karate:


----------

